# Garage sale find!



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello all
I was very very very lucky yesterday(saturday) in finding some slot cars at a garage sale kinda like finding a neddle in a haystack or 120 degree attic.
Here's the story 
Saturday was set to be a longlong and busy day I was up early getting in a morning run before making the family breakfast, each of my boys(7 and 9) had piano lessons at seperate times then at noon I had a ayso soccer coaches meeting, my 9 year olds basketball team a team that I help coach had a basketball game at 1pm luckly my wife was able to get my son to the game on time a few minutes before I rushed over from my soccer meeting and on top of that our church picnic was from 10-4pm so we were hoping to make it there by the end of the picnic it so trying to make it to garage sales in the morning was out of the question
So after the game was over and after all the post game talks and snacks it was time to head over to the picnic my wife had to make a brief stop at home and since we had driven seperate cars she took my 9 year old and my 18 month old daughter while my 7 year old wanted to ride with me so off we went on our way to the picnic I figured that even though it was after 230 and about 105 degrees maybe I'd see some garage sales along the way, well after stopping at about 3 and passing up a couple in the packing up stages we found a street with 4 still going on the first three had nothing we liked but the fourth one looked like a bunch of junk but looking closely i saw a bunch of hot wheel tracks and sets so i asked the guy if he had any slot cars and he said he didn't have any tracks but he vaguely rememberd a cigar box with "little" slot cars or maybe he was just dreaming so i asked him if he was sure and he said that if he did have them they would be in a big toy box in the rafters in his garage which was probably about 130 degrees or more so i offered to help him pull stuff down and while my 7 year old waited patiently we pulled about 5 big boxes down and in the 5th box was the little cigar box with the slot cars.They were only a few i wanted but he gave me a great deal on the whole box plus my son got all the hot wheel tracks and sets for waiting.We actually set up the hot wheel sets at the picnic.I will probably list some of them especially the t-jets
Thanks for reading this long post!!!
Elgin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats Elgin and good on you for rewarding the young man for his patience on such a hot day. that is what family is all about. nice find man.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice find, amazingly the last few times I asked "Do you have any slot cars" I get the "No, my mom thru them all away, wish I did have them, their worth alot of money".

So how much for the lot Elgin?


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks 
My boys love to go to garage sales with me.Those hot wheel tracks turned out to be a big hit at the picnic both the kids and adults had fun setting the tracks up on the grass I got tons of hot wheel tracks and some complete sets with lots of cars in them and those battery operated launchers with batteries that worked.I have always thought of setting up a slot car track in a spare rec room at church but I was unsure of the interest but it seems like there would be interest in slot cars


----------



## blazingsaddles (Aug 23, 2009)

*How much*

$5 for all the hot wheels stuff(the stuff was worth at least 10 times that much
as for the slot cars I couldn't get my $10 out of my pocket fast enough


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Now I can add the ahhhhhhhhhh man....................awesome


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool find, not to mention the old cigar box...RM


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Kool story, great find!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Very cool stuff. It never hurts to ask. Great find!

--rick


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice find .. I never get that lucky .. But like You I always ask .. I don't care if the lady running the sale is 90 years old selling balls of yarn .. I just know she's got a 6 lane set-up down in the basement (wishful thinking) ..lol .. :thumbsup:


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Sweet! Last year I scored 6 or 7 times. This year has been a little less fruitful, but better than years past, which were always a donut...


----------

